

Ask HN: What is the startup scene in Jacksonville, Florida? - codegeek

What is the scene in JAX, FL ?
======
JayNeely
Try a twitter search:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=Jacksonville%20startups&src...](https://twitter.com/search?q=Jacksonville%20startups&src=typd)
\-- good way to find people talking about events, orgs, etc.

